# Tracks or Tires?



## Eddie Bausch (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi Guys - I am going to be purchasing a two-stage snow blower very soon but am not sure if I should go with tracks or tires. This is for residential use on a concrete driveway in good condition about 200 feet long. Here is the kicker much of the driveway is a 22% grade. 

I live in Cincinnati, OH and seldom have to deal with more than 6-10 inches of snow at a time. Most of our snows are 2-4 inches. My garage is packed and I will have to move the blower often to get to my work bench. It only snows a few months out of the year but when it does the drive can be quite a chore and I don't want to be fighting a 300 LB machine sliding down the hill. At the same time I don't want to be fighting to move the blower around the rest of the year. 

I want to buy the right machine because they are expensive, tracked machines are a bit more than I can afford but I don't want to waste money on something that will not work for me. If my situation does not need tracks then tires are my preference. 

Thanks in advance for your thoughts and advice.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

tires are all you need. ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

22% is a steep grade and might be a tad too steep for wheels even with chains. How much clearance either side? You can always dolly your machine if you need to move it around.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

If you have lots of room either side I would suggest a Yamaha, if limited go with Honda.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Coby7 said:


> If you have lots of room either side I would suggest a Yamaha, if limited go with Honda.



That is fine is he is living where you are.
But if he is in the States how is he going to get a Yamaha?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

get the track because of the grade


----------



## Eddie Bausch (Nov 25, 2014)

Wow - That was fast, thanks for the feedback. I breathed a sigh of relief when I read the first reply from Powershift93 saying tires would do me fine. Tracks are twice the cost but that seems to be the way the forum is pointing me. 

Coby7 that is a great idea with the dolly but I don't think Yamaha is available down by me. 

Still hoping tires will do but don't want to waste my money if they will not. I have been using a Toro paddle style single stage for 13 years but I am getting older and muscling it doesn't work as well as it used to. Funny thing is it goes up the hill fine but pulls me down the hill and I can't control it.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Eddie Bausch said:


> Coby7 that is a great idea with the dolly but I don't think Yamaha is available down by me.


You can make a dolly for whatever machine you decide to get, it isn't a Yamaha dolly I just made that today and happen to paint it blue to match. lol

You just mention lack of room so I offered you an option.


----------



## N. MN Ariens (Nov 12, 2014)

What is your budget?

What width machine are you looking at?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Go used. Buy one of each. Try them both on your first snowfall. Sell the one you like the least.


----------



## Eddie Bausch (Nov 25, 2014)

N. MN Ariens said:


> What is your budget?
> 
> What width machine are you looking at?


I have $1200 USD available but did not necessarily want to spend it all. I am not sure where I would come up with the extra coin for a tracked machine but think I can if I have to.

I think a 24 inch machine should be plenty wide for me.


----------



## N. MN Ariens (Nov 12, 2014)

Dumb question who makes a 24 inch tracked machine and prices?

Prices vers comparable tired machines?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

why don't you look for a used POWERSHIFT. the tires move back and acts like a track system. look for a 8-24. you can get them for under 500.00 bucks.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

$1200 might not get you a track machine and you might not need it. I've worked with a 24" for 30 years in a high average snow area with no complaint. What's 2 more runs on a 120' driveway anyways.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

This was last april after a freezing rain snap.


----------



## Eddie Bausch (Nov 25, 2014)

N. MN Ariens said:


> Dumb question who makes a 24 inch tracked machine and prices?
> 
> Prices vers comparable tired machines?


Maybe it was a dumb answer. I really do not know what is available and what is worth buying. My post here are an attempt to sort that out so I can pick a quality machine that meets my needs.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Eddie Bausch said:


> Maybe it was a dumb answer. I really do not know what is available and what is worth buying. My post here are an attempt to sort that out so I can pick a quality machine that meets my needs.


I have been in a similar debate lately. This forum is full of knowledgeable people that can help you pick the right unit for you.

I picked the tracked model because I wanted my 127lbs girlfriend to be able to get through the heaviest snow and also, I want to blow the snow away from my balcony.


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

*Ariens*

Ariens-Compact-Track-24

Ariens Compact Track 24 in. Two-Stage Electric Start Gas Snow Blower-920022 at The Home Depot


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

you can get a wheeled snow blower and if it wont go up your incline. you can put tire chains on the tires. hope that helps


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Good find Vmaxed.

About the compact 24" @$1,299.00 with tracks.

*PRODUCT OVERVIEW*

*Model # 920022 *

*Power up hills and devour snow banks with this Ariens Compact Two-Stage 24 in. Gas Snow Blower that features a solid axle with 5-1/2 in. wide directional Track drive for enhanced Traction control. With a Track Sno-Thro you'll get the Traction, power and performance needed to flurry through the deepest, most hard-packed snow, up and down the steepest inclines, and over the most slippery paths. With an electric ignition button for quick starts, a remote chute deflector and 205-degree rotation control, this Ariens Compact Track Sno-Thro Series is designed from the ground up to maximize performance so more snow can be removed more quickly. *




208 cc Ariens AX engine for snow-devouring power 
24 in. Clearance width and 20 in. intake height to efficiently clear driveways, sidewalks and patios in minimal passes 
6 Forward speeds and 2 reverse speeds let you adjust snow throwing to accommodate different conditions 
11 in. steel serrated augers and 12 in. 3-blade impeller power through thick snow banks and drive snow into the blowing house unit for discharge.

Good Luck


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

if you decide on a track machine.....I might know a guy that has a dolly that he no longer is using......my machines previous owner.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Tracks vs Wheels*

I've only owned wheeled machines and with chains they've worked for me. I have though worked on a couple of tracked machines over the years. One thing to watch on tracks is whether there are grease zerks on the various hubs on it. Without the ability to grease them they can rust up in some cases, which is what I encountered. 

If nothing else, see what locals around you use and have then ask them how they feel about their machines.

Good luck.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

My personal experience with chains on a gravel drive is that when they don't help the machine to move, they dig very nice holes. Tracks don't dig holes. At least not yet; I have 20+ years of experience with chains and less than 2 years (so far) with tracks. Tracks are harder to turn, or maybe it is more accurate to say that they need more room to turn. I stand my snowblower on its nose in a corner for storage so tires or tracks make no difference to me in that regard. 

Good luck in your search, let us know what you get and how it works for you.


----------



## Eddie Bausch (Nov 25, 2014)

Well I really like that Ariens 24 inch tracked machine VMaxed linked to. I can do the price and it looks like it matches my needs perfectly. Trouble is everyone is out of stock with expected delivery times of Dec 30th. I even called the local mower shop who told me they are sold out of snow blowers and do not expect any more in. 

I checked Craigs List as well. This is the only one that interest me but it is not a tracked machine.

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/tls/4773955278.html 

Maybe I should just order one and wait. I have been clearing the driveway for years with out my future blower, what's another month?


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

Eddie Bausch said:


> Hi Guys - I am going to be purchasing a two-stage snow blower very soon but am not sure if I should go with tracks or tires. This is for residential use on a concrete driveway in good condition about 200 feet long. Here is the kicker much of the driveway is a 22% grade. .


 the main downfall of snowblower vs. tractor plowing is, the snowblower is an inherently lighter machine, with generally smaller tires, and lacks the traction of the larger/heavier tractor.

if you get a snowblower, get one with the largest tires available for traction

a tracked blower is better yet for traction


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

Eddie Bausch said:


> Well I really like that Ariens 24 inch tracked machine VMaxed linked to. I can do the price and it looks like it matches my needs perfectly. Trouble is everyone is out of stock with expected delivery times of Dec 30th. I even called the local mower shop who told me they are sold out of snow blowers and do not expect any more in.
> 
> I checked Craigs List as well. This is the only one that interest me but it is not a tracked machine.
> 
> ...


 Speedway has five 

Ariens Compact Track Snow Blower - 24" - 208cc


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I had a tracked machine for 18 years just sold it and went to a 1128 Toro and like my new Toro but wish it had tracks, No Ariens dealer near by so that is why the Toro.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

HCBPH said:


> I've only owned wheeled machines and with chains they've worked for me. I have though worked on a couple of tracked machines over the years. One thing to watch on tracks is whether there are grease zerks on the various hubs on it. Without the ability to grease them they can rust up in some cases, which is what I encountered.
> 
> If nothing else, see what locals around you use and have then ask them how they feel about their machines.
> 
> Good luck.


Is that necessary on the Honda HSS928TC track model?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Tracks if you need the most traction but wheels are so much easier to move around.


----------



## Eddie Bausch (Nov 25, 2014)

vmaxed said:


> Speedway has five
> 
> Ariens Compact Track Snow Blower - 24" - 208cc


They have one less now.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

Good luck with your new Ariens Ed


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Eddie Bausch said:


> They have one less now.


congratulations on your purchase


----------

